# Force of 2 X-box 360



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Has anyone played this yet that would care to do a review/thoughts on the game?
Simon


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

not being sarcy but is it army of 2 or is this a different game.


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

panama said:


> not being sarcy but is it army of 2 or is this a different game.


My mistake panama it's army of 2:wall:


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

I got it , did 2 missions and it never got opened again.


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

That good eh!!!:lol:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I've got it as well not that impressed to be honest only played it once or twice


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Isn't force of two when two Jedi's team up to take on the empire?


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

This might give you a good idea. :lol:


----------

